# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - lokakuu 2015

## Lahti 402

12.10

TKL

#42/21
#228/5
#234/21

----------


## Elias

12.10.

TKL #227/5 (täyspäivä, esim. 19.35 Hervannasta)
TKL #279 pimeänä Arkkitehdinkadulla parkissa puoli kahdeksalta illalla. Liekö jotain vikaa ollut ja hajonnut esimerkiksi linjalla 3?

----------


## kalle.

> 12.10.
> 
> TKL #227/5 (täyspäivä, esim. 19.35 Hervannasta)
> TKL #279 pimeänä Arkkitehdinkadulla parkissa puoli kahdeksalta illalla. Liekö jotain vikaa ollut ja hajonnut esimerkiksi linjalla 3?


Ei kuitenkaan.
Autokiertoja muokataan huomattavastikin kuljettajien työaikojen mukaan.
Sen takia näitä lyhyissä osapäivissä olevia autoja, kuten 227 liikkuu myös iltasella liikenteessä.
Ja koska kuljettajien taukoja on ympäri tamperetta (ja ympäristökuntia), on autoja parkissa taukojen ajan eri paikoissa, esimerkiksi juuri Arkkitehdinkadulla.

----------


## Elias

> Ei kuitenkaan.
> Autokiertoja muokataan huomattavastikin kuljettajien työaikojen mukaan.
> Sen takia näitä lyhyissä osapäivissä olevia autoja, kuten 227 liikkuu myös iltasella liikenteessä.
> Ja koska kuljettajien taukoja on ympäri tamperetta (ja ympäristökuntia), on autoja parkissa taukojen ajan eri paikoissa, esimerkiksi juuri Arkkitehdinkadulla.


Kiitos selventämisestä. TKL:nkin autoja siis yöpyy muuallakin kuin Nekalassa. Tuntuu, että autokierroista tulee vuosi vuodelta monimutkaisempia. No, sillä varmasti säästetäänkin jotain.  :Wink:

----------


## Lahti 402

15.10

Jymyhavainto:

Väinö Paunu Oy

#148/10

Muita:

TKL

#237/14
#249/21

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:28 ----------

Ja heti perään toinen teliauto linjalle 10!

15.10

Paunu #150/10

Taitaa olla jonkinsortin testipäivä Paunulla.

----------


## J_J

> 15.10
> 
> Jymyhavainto:
> 
> Väinö Paunu Oy
> 
> #148/10


Jymy tai ei - ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun Paunun toimesta tuota reittiä operoidaan apupyöräkalustolla. Tällä hetkellä siellä näkyisi liikkuvan vuorostaan #150 samaisella reitillä.

Sinänsä olisi jopa suotavaa, että viikonloppuliikenteessä linjalla ajettaisiin vallan telikalustolla. Etenkin pyhisin autot ovat välillä tupaten täynnä matkustajia, samanaikaisesti teliautoja seisoo viikonloppuvapaalla varikolla runsaasti. Korostettakoon, että asiaanhan ei muutosta tule tuottajan tahdon mukaan. Tilaaja sanelee tahdin.

----------


## Lahti 402

Aivan, asia selvä. Olen kyllä nähnyt aikaisemmin teliautoja kyseisellä linjalla mutta viimeisestä kerrasta oli öö... joku vuosi(?)

Ja tänään vaihteeksi Paunu #149 asioi linjalla 10.

----------


## Rester

> Kiitos selventämisestä. TKL:nkin autoja siis yöpyy muuallakin kuin Nekalassa. Tuntuu, että autokierroista tulee vuosi vuodelta monimutkaisempia. No, sillä varmasti säästetäänkin jotain.


Itseasiassa ei yövy muualla. On vain lisätty aikaisempaan verrattuna vuoroja, joissa kuljettaja ajaa samalla autolla koko päivän. Näitä on niin aamuvarhain kuin iltamyöhäänkin. Eikä kyse ole välttämättä suoraa säästämisestä, vaan myös työvuorojen järkevöittämisestä. Lisäksi saadaan yhden kierroksen aamulla ja toisen illlalla ajavia puhtaita ruuhkavuoroja vähennettyä, jolloin näihin voidaan ujuttaa muitakin kuin autovanhuksia.

----------


## jopperi

21.10
TKL 
#228/29

----------


## Lahti 402

30.10

TKL

#228/31

Aamusta en tiedä mutta oli ajossa koko iltapäivän ja on vielä ajossa kirjoitushetkellä.

----------


## killerpop

> 30.10
> 
> TKL
> 
> #228/31
> 
> Aamusta en tiedä mutta oli ajossa koko iltapäivän ja on vielä ajossa kirjoitushetkellä.


Itsellekin osunut silmiin muutamia teliautosijoituksia, jotka eivät ihan tavanomaisia ole. Tuon #228:n lisäksi edeltävänä päivänä, eli 29.10. oli TKL #21/21.
Toki 21:lla on näkynyt myös kerrallaan yhtä telisolaristakin satunnaisesti, ainakin #42 kerkesi kuluneella viikolla ajelemaan.

Myös 47:lla oli joku teliauto tässä kuluneella viikolla, mutta ei jäänyt mieleen, että mikä.

----------


## karvinen

> Itsellekin osunut silmiin muutamia teliautosijoituksia, jotka eivät ihan tavanomaisia ole. Tuon #228:n lisäksi edeltävänä päivänä, eli 29.10. oli TKL #21/21.
> Toki 21:lla on näkynyt myös kerrallaan yhtä telisolaristakin satunnaisesti, ainakin #42 kerkesi kuluneella viikolla ajelemaan.
> 
> Myös 47:lla oli joku teliauto tässä kuluneella viikolla, mutta ei jäänyt mieleen, että mikä.


Tuo TKL #42 on näkynyt aikaslailla melkein joka päivä linjalla 21 ja olen huomannu sen koska asun linjan 21 reitin varrella mutta ei ole ollut enään sitten illalla kuitenkaan eli kierrätetään toiselle linjalle kun on toisella linjalla sitten illalla mutta en ole ikinä kiinnittänyt että millä

----------


## Bussimies

30.10. TKL #4/15

----------

